# Huron River / Barton Pond Ann Arbor



## michcats

I would try the Huron river below ford lake dam if it's legal when it warms up they pike up in there


----------



## Matthew Concannon

Unfortunately it's illegal to spear pike unless you're using a hand propelled spear during a certain time of the year


----------



## micooner

I've seen bow fishermen working ford lake at night many times.


----------



## Matthew Concannon

I'd love to check out ford lake but I saw that ford has a do not eat advisory for the fish. And I'd prefer to eat what I get. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## sweet lou

Matthew Concannon said:


> I'd love to check out ford lake but I saw that ford has a do not eat advisory for the fish. And I'd prefer to eat what I get. Thanks for the suggestion though.


The whole Huron River with lakes included is a do not eat fish.


----------



## Matthew Concannon

Yeah I just saw that earlier today while doing some research


----------



## Matthew Concannon

Alot of the main waterways around here seem to be that way unfortunately


----------



## Fishndude

Matthew Concannon said:


> Anyone know how would barton pond be for spearfishing/bowfishing? I see so far on this thread there's plenty of carp and cats


For bowfishing, there will be more Carp than you can shake a stick at, in Belleville lake, just downstream of Rawsonville Road. Across the lake from the boat ramp is a shallow bay, and literally 10,000 Carp will be in there spawning, in about a month. You could shoot all you want with a boat, and a bow-fishing setup. 

I do not recommend eating what you "catch."


----------



## bombcast

I used to pound walleyes in BP. Summer, fall, crankbait bite over top of weeds, and outside of them. Occasional big smallie, occasional pike. Used to launch from Huron River drive, and motor down. Also, the tailrace was good for the occasional walleye and big smallie, after dark on cranks.


----------



## Swampbuckster

DasGoby said:


> I think there would be plenty of better places. Also, know that much of Barton Pond, everything below the damn and the main part of the pond above the damn is within Ann Arbor city limits. You cannot legally discharge a weapon, including bow, for hunting purposes within city limits and there will be plenty of lefties watching out day or night who might report you. I know a guy this happened to. He got pretty lucky but it could have been much more serious.


We did a day shoot once on Geddes pond. My friend, his 9 year old son (at the time) and myself. We were doing pretty good by the livery off Huron River Parkway and Geddes Rd. Lots of small carp, fun to shoot. We worked our way downriver back to the launch. While fishing out front, an Ann Arbor police officer came flying over the burm in her SUV up to the waters edge. She was a little upset to say the least. Said she was getting calls from the usual types stating men had weapons and were afraid we were going to shoot them. The officer had no idea what bowfishing was but she had a good sense of humor about the whole thing. She said "This IS Ann Arbor! You can't do this kind of thing right here! Go downriver away from the park if you want to keep doing this!" We were about ready to pack up anyhow so it was no big deal.
I've shot Barton at night. That is actually outside of city limits. Actually know friends who have duck hunted a portion of it. I would focus on it early because weed growth (mainly milfoil) becomes horrendous. Good luck!


----------



## Matthew Concannon

It's interesting because nowhere in the bowfishing and spearfishing rules and regulations does it show geddes pond or huron parkway (as far as I know) as restricted.


----------



## o_mykiss

Matthew Concannon said:


> It's interesting because nowhere in the bowfishing and spearfishing rules and regulations does it show geddes pond or huron parkway (as far as I know) as restricted.


DNR regulations can't supersede municipal codes that prohibit discharge of weapons inside city limits

The DNR regulations would be thick as a phone book if they listed every single municipal code for every body of water. Onus is on you to check with your local municipality when bowfishing or hunting within city limits


----------



## DasGoby

What o_mykiss said. Doing it in Ann Arbor especially isn't worth it. Meet the wrong cop on the wrong day and who knows what kind of weapons charge you'll be dealing with.


----------



## Matthew Concannon

Good to know, thanks for the info! I'm the type that wants to follow the regs when it comes to that kinda stuff.


----------



## Swampbuckster

o_mykiss said:


> DNR regulations can't supersede municipal codes that prohibit discharge of weapons inside city limits
> 
> The DNR regulations would be thick as a phone book if they listed every single municipal code for every body of water. Onus is on you to check with your local municipality when bowfishing or hunting within city limits


Discharge of a bow and arrow is permitted within the city of Ann Arbor. Archery is a listed sport within the schools. They have to shoot to practice. I have dove into the legalities of bowfishing in Ann Arbor city limits and was never able to find any thing against it. But because it's looked down upon or bowfishing anglers may be considered terrorists by some of the folk in Ann Arbor, forcing them to go to their safe space, it is probably best to avoid the waters within heavy populated areas.


----------



## jd4223

I talked to a DNR person while fishing at the dam in Saline(U.S. 12/Austin road) and asked him if it was legal to shoot carp below the dam in the park(Curtis Park). He told me as long as I have a valid fishing license it was legal. He also said it was legal to shoot the carp above the dam in the river as long as I was on public land. Told me I would get lots of complaints from people visiting the park and from the locals but it was legal. However he did point out that local police would be called and that they would tell me it wasn't legal and would probably write me a ticket or even arrest me. He said he never heard of anyone going to court to fight a ticket so I'm assuming nobody challenged the local police...That was 10 plus years ago.


----------



## Matthew Concannon

Things might have changed since then but it's definitely something I'll look more into


----------



## OH-YEAH!!!

bombcast said:


> I used to pound walleyes in BP. Summer, fall, crankbait bite over top of weeds, and outside of them. Occasional big smallie, occasional pike. Used to launch from Huron River drive, and motor down. Also, the tailrace was good for the occasional walleye and big smallie, after dark on cranks.


I had a seminar in Ann Arbor in early May 1996. We went to Grizzly Peak for beers afterwards and I forgot my wallet. The next day I went back to get it and decided to drive around to see if I could find a decent fishing spot. Heading out of town to get onto EB M14 (Just past the wonderful MacGregor’s Orvis Shop) I turned left to follow the river upstream. 

I’d never been up there. The dam looked kind of interesting but I kept going. 

When you see the river narrow for what was the 1 lane bridge (they must have replaced it by now?!?) you know it’s going to be fishy. Back then the locals didn’t hate the anglers so much and parking wasn’t an issue. 

On the upstream side of the bridge embankment, on the railroad track side, there was a shelf. You could kind of see it from the bank. It was a grey, rainy day with no wind. I was poor, had a bunch of plugs harvested from my dad and garage sales. Took out my beloved Berkley 6’ medium light, Lightning Rod and threw out a 3 inch long black and white looking crankbait that didn’t look like any fish outside of the tropics. But I got a 2 lb walleye my 1st cast. Then a nice, 24” pike. A few casts later, a chunky smallmouth. 

I’d drive from my apartment in Oakland County to fish Barton almost every summer Friday evening after work. Figured out that worms on medium heavy spinner rigs would get walleye constantly on the downstream side below the bridge after walking across the bridge. One night in early June I caught a walleye that was close to 8 lbs.

I learned to fly fish there for bluegills. Even hooked a bank swallow on a size 12 Adams. Caught a channel cat the same day on a muddler. 

The walleye all had grubs but who’d eat fish out of there, anyway?

The oddest catch was a zombie monster rainbow that I caught May 2, 1999, the day after my bachelor party. It was a holdover from stocker fest that easily went 6 lbs but had no pectoral fins from spending its entire life in a cement pool until it was released. Took a worm and as I was letting it go it seemed to want to just be thrown on the bank instead of suffocating in the already too warm for it water.

Never had an issue with the residents. One guy in a 911 saw me fighting a decent pike (they maxed out around 24”) and pulled over to watch. He actually came down and couldn’t believe after living on the river that there were pike in there. 

I loved fishing there. But somewhere around 2000 the walleye disappeared. Then you’d get a smallmouth at the SW and NE corner but that’s be about it. 

There was a crayfish the size of a 1/2 lb lobster that lived in a rock crevasse for years. He was like the guardian of the NW corner of the bridge abutment. One day I had my worm in the water off the bank as I dealt with a tangle. I lifted the rod and out came the crayfish. 

He mangled a new worm. So I flung him on the bank and used his peeled tail for bait. Didn’t catch anything. Maybe I killed the ju ju by killing that giant crayfish. 

Moved away in 2003 and kind of miss it except for the things that looked like floating turds. Always wondered if anyone had their septic dumping in the river. 
.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

pike are on the feedbag in AA, caught 6 last night, 3 this morning. biggest 32 and 30"


----------



## michcats

There spawning season doesn't open till the 25th


----------



## Ypsimax

I went to Riverside Park last night. Several people had dogs off leashes that ran into spots I was fishing, chasing geese. I caught a dink small mouth.


----------



## DasGoby

I think TroutFishingBear is mostly on the money about the Huron River and its impoundments. The Huron is a fine fishing river. Those of us that live near it are lucky to have it close by but it is not a great, world class fishery. It isn't a destination fishery by any means.

It is so cut up by dams and impoundments, different parts of the river fish differently. The fishery likely suffers a lot because of the dams.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Ypsimax said:


> I went to Riverside Park last night. Several people had dogs off leashes that ran into spots I was fishing, chasing geese. I caught a dink small mouth.



I thought about my experience yesterday, and also similarly now while reading yours...usually its a dick move to disrupt us shorefisherman...I guess we should be happy people are out and about and this covid crap seems to be subsiding...so maybe we should just smile that it's happening...


----------



## TroutFishingBear

I'm going to give it a try tomorrow morning real quick before work, will post a report good or skunk. Target LMB, Northern Pike on topwater in early AM. I won't be fishing much this area this summer. Will be moving away for a couple months. Hope to be back in the area (ish) by august...but thinking somewhere more country (cheaper) like Jackson area instead of A2. Looking forward to trying new fisheries!

I think my era of the last few years of A2 area Huron River master (admittedly self appointed)on MichSportsman is coming to an end. I should still fish some though.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

got a brute 20.5" smb, prolly 4lb (spawned out female), today during my lunch break (noon to 1) also had three or four other smb follow, about 12-15" each. I think slower presentation would've got em, or deeper, cuz they were coming from down deep in the rocks/weeds. Used almost 5" long silver/red bass pro shops tourney minnow.

finally got a good bass this year!!!


----------



## Ypsimax

TroutFishingBear said:


> got a brute 20.5" smb, prolly 4lb (spawned out female), today during my lunch break (noon to 1) also had three or four other smb follow, about 12-15" each. I think slower presentation would've got em, or deeper, cuz they were coming from down deep in the rocks/weeds. Used almost 5" long silver/red bass pro shops tourney minnow.
> 
> finally got a good bass this year!!!


Were you fishing in Ypsi?


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe

Ypsimax said:


> I went to Riverside Park last night. Several people had dogs off leashes that ran into spots I was fishing, chasing geese. I caught a dink small mouth.


I hope you carry a pistol

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ypsimax

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> I hope you carry a pistol
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Never had a problem down there, but I'm out before dark. I have read where people have had their vehicles messed with while fishing.


----------



## murdermittenkid

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> I hope you carry a pistol
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You said this multiple times over the years.... starting to think you might be the problem.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe

murdermittenkid said:


> You said this multiple times over the years.... starting to think you might be the problem.


Says "murdermittenkid", how ironic.

I lived in Ypsilanti my whole life. Moved for good reasons... 

How many times have you hung out at some of the parks after dark?

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## murdermittenkid

Weekly.lol only had one problem and that was some young kid breaking car windows at the park at grove and 94. That was probably 8 years ago.


----------



## michcats

Yeah ive been fishing that area late night my whole life alone amd never had a problem but i was raised to mind my own business lol


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe

murdermittenkid said:


> Weekly.lol only had one problem and that was some young kid breaking car windows at the park at grove and 94. That was probably 8 years ago.


Most criminals aren't going to walk the mile long docks. 

Go test your luck at Riverside park or down there off LaForge across from the housing project (old paper mill).

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## murdermittenkid

Like I said I fish it weekly being I live so close and mostly at night because it’s less crowded.


----------



## jd4223

Last time I fished that location(last summer),I was in the water for about 10 minutes and my truck alarm was going off. Got to my truck just in time to see a local running from my vehicle. No damage. Called it quits. Haven't been back since.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

usually in ypsi worst that happens is siphoning of some gas, used to always happen in the crappy apartment i lived in there...however maybe 2015 or 2016ish someone stole the tackle box right out of my backseat. Only had prolly $80-$100 in lures/plastics, however I lost a ton of hooks, various sized sinkers, bobbers, swivels, wire leader, stringer, thermometer for water temp, water purification tablets, an old-school swiss army knife, etc. I still haven't fully recovered in gear.
0 issues in a2 parks fwiw


----------



## DLHirst

Where do you access Barton Pond?

We fished the river below the dam at Barton Nature Area the other day. Great time catching huge gills (for my 12yr old). She actually said she got bored of catching them!

Another angler saw me w a 20” pike in my hand and recommended the pond for big pike. Thoughts on where there is public access?


----------



## kroppe

DLHirst said:


> Where do you access Barton Pond?
> 
> We fished the river below the dam at Barton Nature Area the other day. Great time catching huge gills (for my 12yr old). She actually said she got bored of catching them!
> 
> Another angler saw me w a 20” pike in my hand and recommended the pond for big pike. Thoughts on where there is public access?


I haven’t posted on this thread in a long time, and haven’t fished the Huron in longer. It used to be my home water, wet wading in late summer. 

There is a canoe portage/take out immediately above Barton Dam on the south bank/shore. It is accessible by a gravel side of the road parking spot/pull off. I haven’t been there in years so don’t know what the access rules are. From memory the locals don’t want it to become a Kensington Metro Park or Belleville Lake type of situation with lots of people and traffic. 

Hudson Mills and Delhi were nice places to fish.


----------



## DLHirst

Thanks. I’m aware of the river access. Below that dam is excellent as well.

Further UPstream is a many (40?) acres pond. Lots of waterfront homes surrounding. Elsewhere, lots of shallows and water lilies. Was hoping for 6’ water or public piers...


----------

